# good article on Morrocan trip by Terry and Liliane Nathan



## artona

If you can get hold of the August 2011 edition of Motorhome Monthly there is an excellent article by Terry and Liliane Nathan about their trip to Morocco.

The went on one on of Desert Detours trips with our very own Dougie and Mags (Asprn)

Terry and Liliane went in their new Hymer Liner 

stew


----------



## Detourer

.

Thanks, I didn't spot that and looks like the second part of a two month artical........And it's quite a good mag by the looks, never seen it before, free online 

Great pics as well and by coincedence [honestly] follows the much of the route we will be taking on the Motorhomefacts Morocco Tour next September.

.


----------



## AndrewandShirley

We were on this trip as well.

Link to web site is 
http://www.motorhomemonthlymagazine.com/mhm-online/


----------



## oldtart

Many thanks for this posting. A friend who had done the Septermber 2010 DD tour with us phoned and said about this article, but I've lost the info.

We are going to the Shepton Mallett show so we may be able to pick up back copies there.

We always used to pick up the magazine at TB Turbos in Lancaster before they closed.

Val


----------



## oldtart

Sorry - got the datw wrong. It was September 2009, not 2010.

Val


----------



## AndrewandShirley

You may also like to read our blog about this same trip.

Its starts at http://andrewandshirleytours.blogspot.com/2011/06/la-manga-to-malaga-monte-park.html


----------



## asprn

*Re: good article on Morrocan trip by Terry and Liliane Natha*



artona said:


> The went on one on of Desert Detours trips with our very own Dougie and Mags (Asprn)


Somebody rang?


----------



## bigfoot

Part 2 is out now!


----------



## oldtart

If you are going to the Shepton Mallet Show you can get the magazines at the Motorhome Monthly Office - free, I think!! I emailed them to find out.

I am writing this on a CL near Devizes, with a Vodafone dongle and it is so slow!!!

Val


----------



## GORDINI

*Re: good article on Morrocan trip by Terry and Liliane Natha*



artona said:


> If you can get hold of the August 2011 edition of Motorhome Monthly there is an excellent article by Terry and Liliane Nathan about their trip to Morocco.
> 
> The went on one on of Desert Detours trips with our very own Dougie and Mags (Asprn)
> 
> Terry and Liliane went in their new Hymer Liner
> 
> stew


Hi Stew
As a result of your post, I ordered the August 2011 edition of the Motorhome Monthly magazine ie MMM and have just scanned through it but there is no article on Morocco. Is this the wrong magazine?
I look forward to your reply with interest.
Gordon


----------



## catzontour

Hi,

It wasn't in MMM, it was in Motorhome monthly. You can read copies online.

I'm not very good at putting links but if you google it you should find it.

Catz


----------



## Gazzer

Here it is

Morocco


----------

